
Libra cryptocurrency users don’t have to trust Facebook, says social media giant - beastibash
https://techerati.com/news-hub/libra-cryptocurrency-users-dont-have-to-trust-facebook-says-social-media-giant/
======
omk
Belief in this statement requires a degree of trust in facebook.

Jokes apart, Facebook says it is only one of the 100 participants in the
network without any special privileges or accesses. While this is technically
true, Facebook can maintain a decent amount of influence on the consortium
with its technical know-how and leadership in making updates over the network.

~~~
BorRagnarok
The first sentence of the article is also pretty funny: "Facebook stressed it
will not control the new digital currency and users don’t need to trust
Facebook in order to use it"

It's like Boeing saying: Boeing doesn't fly your plane, your pilot does, so
you don't have to trust Boeing in order to fly on Boeing airplanes.

